
I use these 8 tools to build MVP for my clients - atudoute
https://medium.com/@nomadhypeman/i-use-these-8-tools-to-build-mvp-for-my-clients-729673269bb9
======
hbcondo714
tl;dr

    
    
      Javascript
      React Native
      Graph.cool
      Auth0
      Expo.io
      VS Code
      Sketch
      Genymotion

